# 595 vs. 586



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I currently ride a Trek Madone 5.2 (2005) and it is time to upgrade. I had pretty much down selected to either a new Trek or an Orbea Orca. I am a very active mountain biker with a top of the line, carbon fiber Ibis Mojo bike. (I truly love the small company and how they handle customers, it looks like Look may be a similar type of company.) I am 47 years old, weigh 156 lbs, and I ride my road bike to and from work, about 20 miles each way per day.

I went in to my LBS yesterday and noticed they had a number of 2007 595's on sale for $5100. The bikes are outfitted with full Dur Ace components and Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels. I had never considered the Looks, but am now considering the 595.

I have a few questions and I was hoping I could get some answers:

1. What is main difference between 595 and new 586? (The Look web site does a miserable job of answering this question.) I am interested in comfort and am willing to give up a little performance for some more comfort.

2. Is there any big difference, other than color between 2007 and 2008 595 bikes?

3. I am interested in any feedback I can get on the 595.


Thanks a ton!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

If you want comfort- the 586 is your ride. Although both are tunable with the elastomers in the e-post. 
1. 595 is lugged and heavier/stiffer/more stable-robust = Thor Hushovd
586 is monoque and lighter/more compliant = Alberto Contador
Both have the same fork and larger bearing in the HT. Both have carbon dropouts.
Geometry is slightly different too. Check the charts carefully.
2. Color and E-post change to Ti bolt and different elastomers are the only differences in the 595 for 2008. 
3. 595 is a very sweet ride! You cant go wrong. 
Figure what type of rider you are , what type of riding you do, figure geometry differences and figure in budget and you will get the answer between those two frames.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

..... you can continue the line downwards to 585 which is even more comfortabe than 586 or even the next one down - the 555. The higher up the range the more performance orientated and expensive. Haing said that there isn't a lot of take in the comfort department for the Look range as they are comfort orientated bikes due to their sophisticated construction which embeds comfort and performance - something very few manufacturers have managed to do. The 585 and the 595 also come in a Ultra versions which is the racier stiffer (15% more than standard versions) one.

Not much has changed between the 07 and 08 - just the graphics - I personally prefer the all white pro team colour of 07 to the B&W of the 08. At that price I'd say go for it while it is still available as apparently there is not much difference in comfort between 595 and 585.


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a 2006 585 and this summer purchased one of the 595 on sale set up as you described. The only change I made on the 595 was I had the new FSA compact put on the bike for the steep long hills in my area. The 595 is a little stiffer than the 585. They both are comfortable for all duration of rides. Both of my bikes are origin frames. I am 5' 11" and weigh 168 and find the 595 to be stiff enough. I found the 585 to have some flex in full out hard sprints while the 595 does not flex under thiose conditions. I am 54 years old and ride 4 to 5 times a week during the season. The 585 is on the trainer. The white 595 is a great looking bike. I understand from all the posts and comments fronm Chas of Look that the only change other than color is the seat insert. The 2008 595 has different pollimer blocks that go in the seat post. I took out the red insert and just run the black inserts in mine and the ride is fine.


----------

